# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  10 năm trở lại Tp HCM

## CNC FANUC

Ôi sau 10 trên núi giờ về lại tp mà lạc đường, bác nào biết từ bến lê hồng phong tới bệnh viện nhi đồng 1 đi lối nào ko ạ

----------


## huanpt

Ôi mấy bác Sài Gòn đâu mất rồi. Mình chỉ cho bác nhá, đầu tiên bác đi thẳng sau đó gặp vòng xoay, bác quẹo phải đi thẳng rồi gặp cái vòng xoay, bác nhờ rẽ trái rồi đi thẳng, sau đó quẹo trái...

Nếu vẫn chưa gặp thì bác đi ngược lại theo quy trình trước rồi xác định lại tọa độ mình đang đứng. Rồi hỏi tiếp...

He he he. Đùa tí.

----------


## Gamo

Ôi giời, ông gọi cho anh HuanPT, ổng lấy chiếc Merc mới mua chở đi cho khỏe  :Wink:

----------

